# auto eject cdrom

## c0re

hi,

i have a little problem with my cdrom drive. the eject-button of the drive is broken. is there a way to autoeject the tray, when i unmount the drive?

any ideas?

marcel

----------

## Hypnos

"cdrecord" has eject switch, and there is an "eject" utility out there ... I know Debian has a package for it.

----------

## pjp

I haven't been able to find anything useful yet.  I'm aiming for a command line utility.  I'll see if I can turn up the debian package.

EDIT:  Nevermind... I didn't do an emerge -s until just now:

```
# emerge -s eject

[ Results for search key : eject ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  sys-apps/eject

      Latest version Available: 2.0.10

      Latest version Installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Homepage: http://www.pobox.com/~tranter/eject.html

      Description: 

      A command to eject a disc from the CD-ROM drive
```

EDIT 2:  emerged in less than a minute and 'eject' from the command line works quite well.  woohoo!.

----------

## c0re

thanks!!!

u guys rock!

----------

